# How to convert a yamaha tiller handle



## Puertoricoinshore (Aug 26, 2010)

Ok this tiller come from the 2005 60hp mounted on j16. Now the owner wants to sell the 40hp as a tiller beacuse it had a better chance of been sold as a tiller. Anyways the thing is the motor is a pull and the tiller is a push throttle. Anyone knows if the handle can be change or the motor. Thanks


----------

